# US Mkts closed - Independence Day holiday



## Timmy (3 July 2009)

Independence Day (July 4) falls on a Saturday in 2009.

The US mkts are closed on Friday July 3.

Further info:
Public holidays in the United States
2009 Federal Holidays
NYSE Euronext Holidays & Hours
CME Group Holiday Calendar
NASDAQ


----------

